# John Benz checking in...



## John Benz (Jan 14, 2004)

Thought I'd stop by and say hi. I see a lot of familiar faces and a lot of new ones as well. The board looks great!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2004)

John Benz welcome to IM!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 15, 2004)

Welcome John


----------



## ZECH (Jan 15, 2004)

Welcome John! Glad you found your way here! Looking forward to your input on this board.


----------



## John Benz (Jan 16, 2004)

Prince, atherjen, and dg806???many thanks for the welcomes. I will be posting here on a regular basis.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome JB.


----------

